# Over breeding?



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Can fish over breed for their environment? 

I've kept tropical fish for several years now and this is the first year I have had any fish breed. I had 2 platys from my aquatic centre and 3 guppies last xmas and sadly lost 2 guppies in the next few months, however the female platys were actually pregnant when we purchased them (we didnt know at the time) and by May this year I had 1 guppy (male) and 9 platys! 

I looked into breeding platys a bit more and found out they can have subsequent births after mating as they store the sperm! and so I ended up with 10 platys from the 2 girls. :shocked:

I then changed tanks as it looked cramped in there and water changes became almost daily-was a 36L to a 80L. 

This week I have noticed 7 more baby Platys and im worried they will over breed for their tank? I now have almost 20 platys-cant count correctly just yet as still very small fry and only just coming out of hiding places. 

Im desperate to clean the bottom of the tank but darent just yet as dont want to suck up any fry and only doing small water changes so as not to disturb them too much. 

My biggest problem I think is out of all the fry from earlier this year 9 are female + the 2 original but 1 is male who is then impregnating the rest! Also 3 of the new fry look slightly different so im wondering if the guppy has mated with a platy?? He does swim round with them and pairs up with 1 female in particular?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

Providing the conditions are ideal, fish will continue to reproduce, however most species (i.e Salmon) only spawn 1-2 times every year. Predation from mammals, birds and other fish usually keeps populations in check. 

Platies and Guppies can interbreed, however such instances can result in genetic defects and in which case, any offspring should be destroyed immediately. 

As for carrying out water changes, cut out the mesh from an aquarium net and fasten it over the end of the siphon tube using a rubber band. This will act as a 'shield' which will prevent the fry from being sucked up.


----------

